# Mo's Hobo-Feihu Re-Model



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

A month or so ago I spotted GZK Feihu on eBay that was listed as 'Perfect Condition', 'Never Shot', 'Mint'. All of that was likely true when it left the factory.
When I received it I saw right away that the owner tried to remove the beesting scales with a hammer and chisel. My first thoughts upon purchase was to remove the scales and make a few replacement sets out of some nice wood, then swap them at my leisure.
However. The original scales cracked and split once I finally removed them from the steel Peghead Core. At this point my carefully laid plans started to unravel day by day.
Let me tell you that me and this Feihu have not been getting along at all. The only thing I was certain of through this process is that I knew that I wouldn't have any issue making the perfect fork tips, that part was handled! Carving and sanding the scales should have been easier than I made it look. Trying to work around what WAS a highly polished metal core edge was something I was trying to do without marring the metal, to no avail. I moved it on to a 'brushed steel' look instead.
Attaching the scales with the correct replacement hardware was a huge pain in the head. Ultimately I chose a route of permanently attaching these Maple Scales.
The concealed hardware is bolts and nuts filled in with Epoxy mixed with Walnut sawdust. I wanted to add some more weight to the frame so I filled the gaps of the metal core with 1/4" steel balls. I feel that it also added numerous additional surfaces for the Epoxy to bond it all together. After a sanding into a 400grit I gave it an overnight bath in BLO and added Teak Oil just to see what would happen. After the frame dried I ran it though two applications of Tung Oil, then a wax and buff to even out that Hobo-Boxcar look.
I have learned a lot about myself during this remodel. Suffice to say that I honestly don't even want to look at this frame for awhile. I know it will shoot like a World Championship frame (because it is), but it will be a few full moons before we will dance.
If this re-model looks like it is something you have been seeking your whole life then send me a private message and I'll help you talk me out of it for a small monetary penalty. Cheers, Mo





































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Way to hang in there Mo. I know that feeling.Ive had a couple frames that just wanted to punch me in the face rather than cooperate.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I just couldn't figure it out until the next to last picture. That said it all! I bet that is a shooting SOB! (swell old button)


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> I just couldn't figure it out until the next to last picture. That said it all! I bet that is a shooting SOB! (swell old button)


Haha! I think that is know as a Freudian Slip!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

treeman said:


> Way to hang in there Mo. I know that feeling.Ive had a couple frames that just wanted to punch me in the face rather than cooperate.


No joke. I had to take so many left turns I thought I was a Nascar Driver.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

MOJAVE MO said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > Way to hang in there Mo. I know that feeling.Ive had a couple frames that just wanted to punch me in the face rather than cooperate.
> ...


I always find i learn the most when im working on a build like that. Usually I learn what NOT to do. Lol


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice and beefy. Nice job Mo. it definitely beats those yellow jackets. They kinda make me feel like I’m back in the 60’s


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

another magic mo wondermous mod.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Nice and beefy. Nice job Mo. it definitely beats those yellow jackets. They kinda make me feel like I'm back in the 60's


Jimi Hendrix would have coveted that frame!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

treeman said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > treeman said:
> ...


Yea Treeman. Well I'm a little weary of learning myself uphill battles!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

hoggy said:


> another magic mo wondermous mod.


Brother Hoggy. If The Duke had a distant ugly second cousin from his first wife this Feihu would be her!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Wow man that thing came out nice! It has that certain "Mo-ness" to it that really sets it off, glad you persevered in the face of adversity


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I'd like to see a peg head banded up. Can't quite see how to tie'em without going OTT of those rather shape edges. Must be a way to tie TTF without having a big lump facing the target. Anybody got a picture?


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Mo! Wow great work with that Mo-Fo! Hard work paid off! Bro!!

SJAaz - I think these pegheads are only tied OTT. I have never seen one tied TTF before, but I could be wrong. Any who, here's a picture brotha, tied OTT.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> I'd like to see a peg head banded up. Can't quite see how to tie'em without going OTT of those rather shape edges. Must be a way to tie TTF without having a big lump facing the target. Anybody got a picture?


No TTF on these. The sharp looking fork tips are machine just right and actually give a unique and clean siteline to the target.
2 1/4" C2C of the fork tips BTW!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> Wow man that thing came out nice! It has that certain "Mo-ness" to it that really sets it off, glad you persevered in the face of adversity


The good news is that I didn't shoot myself in the foot.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Covert5 said:


> Mo! Wow great work with that Mo-Fo! Hard work paid off! Bro!!
> 
> SJAaz - I think these pegheads are only tied OTT. I have never seen one tied TTF before, but I could be wrong. Any who, here's a picture brotha, tied OTT.


That C5! Funny that photo is how I THOUGHT it would turn out! Don't forget that the camera adds 10lbs!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Covert5 said:


> Mo! Wow great work with that Mo-Fo! Hard work paid off! Bro!!
> 
> SJAaz - I think these pegheads are only tied OTT. I have never seen one tied TTF before, but I could be wrong. Any who, here's a picture brotha, tied OTT.


Thank you C5. I would have thought that the edge of the peg would wear on bands.



MOJAVE MO said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see a peg head banded up. Can't quite see how to tie'em without going OTT of those rather shape edges. Must be a way to tie TTF without having a big lump facing the target. Anybody got a picture?
> ...


A little smaller than I guessed. Could a fella stretch that out two 31/2 and still call it the same thing?


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> > Mo! Wow great work with that Mo-Fo! Hard work paid off! Bro!!
> ...


I think the Dankung LionMouth is about that exactly. I am not exactly sure what makes a Feihu a Feihu actually.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

nice Mo mod  them other scales r hard on the head anyways


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Come on now Mo, that's just SLICK! 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice job MO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> Come on now Mo, that's just SLICK!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Thanks Chef. It is off to a home where the new owner can just go shoot it and not feel the journey it took to get it there! Another way to look at this is that a person can buy a Harley Davidson off the showroom floor, or buy all the pieces on eBay and attempt build his own. What would YOU choose!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice job MO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks SnS. Another notch in the Slingpost of near misses! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Hahaha well Id certainly opt for the pre assembled bike! 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Covert5 said:
> ...


lionmouth. I've heard of those but don't recall seeing one.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > SJAaz said:
> ...


Do you remember Eldon77? He seemed to shoot his almost every day. He's been busy farming. I'm sure he'll be back with it in the Fall.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

